# The Great Raid



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Just saw a sneak peek of this film tonight. Anybody else watched it yet?

Its the story of the rescue mention during WWII of the POW's held at Cabanatuan. These were survivors of the Bataan death march, which if not rescued, would undoubtably have been executed. 

I believe the movie was made after the success of the book "Ghost Soldiers" about the same topic, but was held up for several years to problems at Miramax.

Unfortunately its one of these films where the subject matter is important, but the movie itself is somewhat bland and uninspired. It could have been an epic war film, but instead it passes at just average and acts more as a documentary, keeping its distance. As such we don't really get involved emotionally, although some scenes, such as several executions, are hard to watch.

So if anyone see's it, let me know what you think. I enjoyed the film and still encourage folks to see it, but do wish it had been better.


----------

